

Dashcam captures crash of ATR72 in Taipei - ptaipale
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fWhYJNZt08

======
ptaipale
What I find interesting about news reporting here is two technosocial trends:

1) The proliferation of dashcams is giving footage of lots of things that used
to have no video material, like plane crashes or a meteor in Siberia - in
addition to the actual point of dashcams, recording what happened in traffic
accidents

2) You hear of major incidents first through social media, not traditional
news. I watched this in Youtube before it was in CNN, BBC or other major
Western news sources. However, what's in Youtube seems to be captured from
local TV broadcast.

